# how many uechi people are here??



## angrywhitepajamas (Aug 4, 2010)

just out of curiosity.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Aug 4, 2010)

pardon,
Uechi practitioners, and interested participants.


----------



## K-man (Aug 4, 2010)

Although I don't train Uechi Ryu I have looked at a number of it's principles. I find it has a lot in common with Goju, not so surprising when the base of both systems is kung fu from Fujian. The kata are are little more complex than Goju's but the 'soft' is evident in both styles. I look forward to your insight. :asian:


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't train Uechi-ryu either but I am interested in the style.  I've always found the toe kicks in Uechi perplexing yet fascinating.  These days I even do Sanchin kata more like Uechi ryu people (the feeling, not the choreography).


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 4, 2010)

Though I am a Shorin Ryu guy I really enjoying watching Uechi Ryu karateka perform kata and demonstrate some of their amazing conditioning.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 4, 2010)

I did Isshinryu for a number of years, but I was always interested in Uechi ryu. My first training was in Southern Shaolin Kung Fu, and while there are alot of different systems, the Uechi ryu I saw seemed very familiar, like an old friend.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Sep 15, 2010)

If any one have questions, I'll answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 22, 2011)

This is an older thread, but I was doing a search on something and found it.  Uechi Ryu is an excellent style.  As noted above, it has many similarities to Goju and in some ways could be considered a sister art or at least first cousins.  Kanbun Uechi learned the art of Pangainoon in the Southern Fukien province of China.  He later taught his son Kanbun while living in Japan and later back in Okinawa.  The grandson Kammei, last I heard, is now in charge.  Though this seems to have caused a major schism that broke the style into 16 (or more) separate arts in the early 90's.  Some returning to some form of the term Pangainoon.

Sanchin kata is similar to the Goju version, but also different enough to note the differences.  A Uechi (or Pangainoon) BB test usually involves 1-4 BB's striking/kicking the testee while performing Sanchin kata.  The art definately has hard body conditioning, particularly the finger tips, arms, torso, legs, shins and toes.  

Normally the belts are white, yellow, green, brown and black.  Average time to BB is somewhere between 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 years.  The main Uechi Ryu HQ is of course in Okinawa.  The Pangainoon offshoots have no central HQ as far as I've been able to determine.  

Just some Uechi tidbits


----------

